# bnx2 0000:03:00.0: eth0: NIC Copper Link is Down

## gentoo-ivr

Hi!, I have a Dell PowerEdge R210 server working very well, but yesterday appear this problem....any ideas?

Thanks

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647859] ------------[ cut here ]------------

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647870] WARNING: at net/sched/sch_generic.c:258 dev_watchdog+0xbf/0x13e()

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647874] Hardware name: PowerEdge R210

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647878] NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (bnx2): transmit queue 0 timed out

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647881] Modules linked in: dahdi_echocan_mg2 xpp_usb xpp wctc4xxp dahdi_transcode wcb4xxp wctdm wcfxo wctdm24xxp wcte11xp wct1xxp wcte12xp dahdi_voicebus wct4xxp dahdi

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647902] Pid: 0, comm: kworker/0:0 Not tainted 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647905] Call Trace:

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647914]  [<c102ff23>] warn_slowpath_common+0x65/0x7a

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647920]  [<c136ccf3>] ? dev_watchdog+0xbf/0x13e

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647926]  [<c102ff9c>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x26/0x2a

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647931]  [<c136ccf3>] dev_watchdog+0xbf/0x13e

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647939]  [<c1040c00>] ? ftrace_raw_event_workqueue_execute_end+0x69/0x6e

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647944]  [<c1040c88>] ? insert_work+0x68/0x6c

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647950]  [<c1040f8f>] ? __queue_work+0x1a7/0x1b0

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647959]  [<c1039163>] ? cascade+0x4b/0x5e

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647961]  [<c103a61e>] run_timer_softirq+0x15e/0x201

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647963]  [<c136cc34>] ? dev_watchdog+0x0/0x13e

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647966]  [<c1034da1>] __do_softirq+0xaa/0x14e

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647968]  [<c1034e6b>] do_softirq+0x26/0x2b

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647970]  [<c1034f68>] irq_exit+0x29/0x5d

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647973]  [<c1003805>] do_IRQ+0x86/0x9a

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647976]  [<c1002d29>] common_interrupt+0x29/0x30

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647979]  [<c11e5651>] ? acpi_idle_enter_bm+0x233/0x267

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647983]  [<c12f6be1>] cpuidle_idle_call+0x78/0xd3

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647985]  [<c1001b4e>] cpu_idle+0x45/0x8b

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647989]  [<c1458a9f>] start_secondary+0x18f/0x194

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647991] ---[ end trace 8745b65c3dde9b15 ]---

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.647996] bnx2 0000:03:00.0: eth0: DEBUG: intr_sem[0] PCI_CMD[00100406]

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.648001] bnx2 0000:03:00.0: eth0: DEBUG: PCI_PM[19002008] PCI_MISC_CFG[92000088]

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.648006] bnx2 0000:03:00.0: eth0: DEBUG: EMAC_TX_STATUS[00000008] EMAC_RX_STATUS[00000007]

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.648009] bnx2 0000:03:00.0: eth0: DEBUG: RPM_MGMT_PKT_CTRL[40000088]

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.648014] bnx2 0000:03:00.0: eth0: DEBUG: MCP_STATE_P0[0003610e] MCP_STATE_P1[0003600e]

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.648017] bnx2 0000:03:00.0: eth0: DEBUG: HC_STATS_INTERRUPT_STATUS[01ff0000]

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.648020] bnx2 0000:03:00.0: eth0: DEBUG: PBA[00000000]

May 19 18:51:21 localhost kernel: [4516420.689062] bnx2 0000:03:00.0: eth0: NIC Copper Link is Down

May 19 18:51:23 localhost kernel: [4516422.301343] bnx2 0000:03:00.0: eth0: NIC Copper Link is Up, 100 Mbps full duplex, receive & transmit flow control ON

----------

## eccerr0r

Is it still working?

Did someone bump the ethernet cord?

How repeatable is it?

----------

## gentoo-ivr

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Is it still working?
> 
> Did someone bump the ethernet cord?
> 
> How repeatable is it?

 

Yes, is working rigth now. Is not probably that someone bump the cord. I did a test disconecting the ethernet cord in other test server but the message that apear is ...

May 20 12:12:35 IVR6 kernel: [  822.842120] e1000: eth0 NIC Link is Down

May 20 12:12:37 IVR6 kernel: [  825.170377] e1000: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

The error happend only one time.

----------

## eccerr0r

Same ethernet card?

Might be different behavior depending on what card you have.  I'm not sure of how they work if the ethernet card was actually transmitting something and the cable is disconnected...

----------

## gentoo-ivr

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Same ethernet card?
> 
> Might be different behavior depending on what card you have.  I'm not sure of how they work if the ethernet card was actually transmitting something and the cable is disconnected...

 

Is certainly not the same network interface ...

----------

## eccerr0r

Well, same brand/model of ethernet card.  Perhaps the drivers deal things differently.  I would imagine the e1000 driver is pretty well written with card well designed, not sure of some other cards.

----------

